# E(fx)clipse Verbindung zu MS SQL Express aufbauen



## SyntaxTalksToMe (26. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, versuche ich eine Verbindung zu einem MS SQL Express herzustellen.

Ich habe:
- Die mssql-jdbc-7.2.2.jre11.jar  der Projekt Library hinzugefügt
- Beim Server im Configuration Manager om SQL Server TCP/IP aktiviert und den Port 1433 eingegeben (Standard)

Mein Connection String lautet:


```
Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlserver://ich\\SQLEXPRESS:1433;databaseName=meineDB;");
```

ich habe auch den Servername auch mehrfach geändert bzw auch localhost, die ip Adresse ect probiert. Gleiches Ergebnis

Bedauerlicherweise wirft er eine Exception beim compilieren:



> Fehler beim Herstellen der TCP/IP-Verbindung mit dem Host



Ich habe einen uralt Post in einem Forum gefunden, wo jemand schonmal dieses Problem hatte. Dort hatte es geholfen, einfach die IP Adresse zu ändern. Das funzt aber leider auch nicht.

Update: Ich will auschließlich local auf diese DB zugreifen. Also nichts übers Netz oder so.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## M.L. (26. Mai 2019)

Firewall aktiviert  (die Port 1433 blockt) ?
Laufen die für SQL Server nötigen Dienste (SQL Server Browser,  Starttyp: Automatisch) ?
Siehe auch https://www.xing.com/communities/po...n-sql-server-freigeschaltet-werden-1003750255


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mai 2019)

Vermutlich ist die Adresse falsch, aber das ist nur Mutmaßen...



SyntaxTalksToMe hat gesagt.:


> Bedauerlicherweise wirft er eine Exception beim compilieren:


Das ist nicht beim kompilieren, sondern beim ausführen.


----------



## SyntaxTalksToMe (26. Mai 2019)

Ich habe ein Programm in C# geschrieben, die auf Haar genau die gleiche Datenbank zugreift. Da funktioniert es. Daher gehe ich jetzt einfach mal salopp davon aus, dass es nicht an irgendwelchen Firewalls liegt. Zumal ich erwähnt habe, dass es local genutzt wird. Das heißt, von meinem Rechner aus direkt.

Die Adresse... ja, das ist eigentlich der einzige Part, von dem ich sagen kann, dass er korrekt ist. Also der Connection String. Muss man denn überhaupt einen Port angeben?

Sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------



## SyntaxTalksToMe (26. Mai 2019)

Hab den Fehler gefunden. Als ich den Port eingestellt hattte im Configurations Manager, kam die Meldung, dass ich das Programm neustarten muss, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden. Hab aber ein Tutorial gefunden, da muss man auf den Server klicken und den dann restarten im Programm selbst :S

Warum es aber bei .net funktioniert, ohne irgendwelche Ports einzustellen und in Java wieder rumvögeln muss deswegen, ist mir trotzdem schleierhaft.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Mai 2019)

SyntaxTalksToMe hat gesagt.:


> Zumal ich erwähnt habe, dass es local genutzt wird. Das heißt, von meinem Rechner aus direkt.


Was nichts daran ändert, dass eine Firewall den Zugriff verhindern kann.



SyntaxTalksToMe hat gesagt.:


> Warum es aber bei .net funktioniert, ohne irgendwelche Ports einzustellen und in Java wieder rumvögeln muss deswegen, ist mir trotzdem schleierhaft.


Vermutung: Du greifst via .Net nicht über TCP auf die DB zu.


----------



## lam_tr (27. Mai 2019)

Eine blöde Frage, was hat das mit E(fx)clipse zu tun? Oder meinst du du stellst eine Verbindung von JavaFX zur MS SQL Server auf?


----------



## SyntaxTalksToMe (27. Mai 2019)

In meinen Augen hat es keine Bewandtnis. Aber da ich, was Java anbelangt, erst angefangen habe, hab ich einfach mal die IDE mit gepostet. Fallstricke können ja überall lauern. Und bevor jemand fragt ..


----------

